# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  صورة توقيع عقد مباراة المريخ وبايرن ميونخ

## محمد كمال عمران

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروك
                        	*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*دا تمام--الحقيقة لم اشارك فى اى نقاش   عن المباراة--فى انتظار توقيع  عقد   قيامها-- وبتوقيع المريخ  -- عليها ضمن حفظ حقوقه--لان  اعتذار الاندية الكبرى  وارد فى اى لحظة-- والعقد  يكفل  للمريخ التعويض  المجزى--
*

----------

